# SPI Birding Center



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Went birding, stayed to see sunset and practice on some shots


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you


----------

